# [Blog] [Prjekt] Schiffe Versenken - Live-Projekt-Blog



## SE (9. Mai 2011)

http://www.tutorials.de/blogs/spike...enken-java-7-mit-multiplayer-uebers-netz.html

Hi Leute,

ich habe eben meinen neuen Projekt-Blog zum Projekt Schiffe Versenken gesartet. Dieses Projekt wird vollständig mit Java 7 entwickelt. Wer also den einen oder anderen Code testet und dabei feststellt das er scheinbar nicht lauffähig ist dem sei gesagt das ich die neuen Java 7 Klassen nicht mit absicht verwenden werde sondern lediglich auf vollständige Kompatiblität mit Java 6 nicht eingehen werde. Wenn es trotzdem vollständig lauffähig ist dann war es wohl etwas Glück.
Ich bitte euch eurer Posts nicht hier sondern im Blog zu posten. Nach abschluss des Projektes wird dieses Thema dann als erledigt makiert.
Wer trotzdem für die Allgemeinheit hier etwas posten möchte dem sei das natürlich gestattet. Aber ich bitte euch nicht kreuz und quer verteilt im Blog und hier zu posten da es die Übersicht doch empfindlich stört.

Danke an alle die mitmachen =)

euer SPiKEe


----------



## SE (10. Mai 2011)

Erster Projekt-Tag als Kommentar veröffentlicht.

//EDIT : 2ter Teil des ersten Projekt-Tages veröffentlicht.


----------



## SE (11. Mai 2011)

Zweiter Projekt-Tag veröffentlicht.

Ich bin nachträglich auf den Kommentar von Technoblade eingegangen da ich vor veröffentlichung des Posts nicht geprüft habe ob bereits jemand geantwortet hat. *shame on me*


----------



## SE (12. Mai 2011)

Dritter Projekt-Tag veröffentlicht. Heute mal etwas weniger als die Vortage, dafür geht es aber ab morgen richtig in die Vollen.


----------



## SE (14. Mai 2011)

Projekt-Tag Nummer 5 veröffentlicht ... leider hat das komplette Code-Listing nicht mehr mit reingepasst da die gesamte Klasse mitlerweile 5200Byte groß ist ... und damit das Limit von 10'000 Zeichen mit über 4'000 überschritten war. Ich setze es morgen , falls wir mit der Klasse fertig werden , noch unten drunter.


----------



## SE (15. Mai 2011)

Projekt-Tag 6 veröffentlicht. Ich muss mir jetzt erstmal n Plan machen wo ich die Files speichere weil die Source-Codes mitlerweile das 10k-Limit locker knacken.


----------



## SE (16. Mai 2011)

Projekt-Tag 7 - Bugfix

//EDIT : Dank eines Hinweises von Akeshihiro habe ich die aktuellen Files noch mal rausgenommen und werde diese jetzt mit Kommentaren versehen. *Sorry ... ich habs einfach mal wieder vergessen =)*


----------



## SE (16. Mai 2011)

Projekt-Tag 7 - Part 2

LIVE UPDATE

Ich habe gerade den letzten Anzeigefehler behoben. Ich mache mich nun daran das setzen der langen Schiffe erfolgreich umzusetzen.
Ich denke das Morgen im Blog ein erklärender Post mit den wichtigsten Stellen und einem kompletten Source-Upload erscheint.


----------



## SE (17. Mai 2011)

Projekt-Tag 8

Die mouseEntered()-Abschnitte für die 2er und 3er Schiffe ist endlich fehlerfrei online. Da der Abschnitt für die 4er Schiffe leider auf 16kB angewachsen ist und somit locker das 10k-Limit alleine sprengt habe ich die Files in einem neuen Bundle mit der Versionsnummer v0.7 neu hochgeladen. Die Class-Files in diesem Zip sind mit der Option -target 1.6 compiled und sollte dierekt unter Java 6 laufen. Auch habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht und fleißig Kommentare hinzugefügt. Es kann sein das hier und da noch der eine oder andere fehlt ... aber das dürft ihr mir nicht übel nehmen da ich ja normalerweise keine Kommentare verwende.

Ich hoffe diejenigen die das Projekt bis hier verfolgt haben steigen halbwegs durch die Source-Files durch. Ich habe bereits die Vorab-Versionen für die ButtonPanel-Klasse beigelegt. ShipMain und Field sind wurden in diesem Zuge auch verändert welche aber noch nicht im Blog stehen. Ich denke das ich heute abend noch etwas Zeit finde dies nachzuholen.


----------



## SE (20. Mai 2011)

Projekt-Tag 11 - es läuft sehr schleppend ...

Hi leute,

ja ich weis : es ist schon etwas länger her das ich was geblogged / gepostet habe ... aber ich bin zur zeit in einem kleinen Tief und in der Vorbereitung zum Umzug von der Reha-Klinik nach Hause. Daher habe ich zur Zeit etwas wenig Freizeit um zu bloggen. Ich habe bereits etwas weiter gemacht und eine fast fertige Version zum laufen gebracht. Es gibt noch Fehler beim feuern übers Netz und es fehlt noch ein Flag was dem Gegenüber signalisiert das man bereit ist.

Aber keine Angst : ich werde natürlich dort weiter machen wo ich im Blog stehen geblieben bin damit ihr auch nichts verpasst oder etwas nicht versteht. Auch werde ich die paar Minuten Freizeit nutzen um meinen Code weiter zu kommentieren und zu dokumentieren.

Am Wochenende werden ich vorläufig keine Zeit haben. Falls doch werde ich mal etwas weiter schreiben. Ab nächste Woche geht es dann aber definitiv weiter und bis Freitag sollten wir unsere Projekt fertig haben.

Bis denn dann ...

SPiKEe


----------



## SE (7. Juni 2011)

So ... nach 3 Wochen muss ich hier doch mal pushen.

Also zum aktuellen Stand : da ich ja vor 3 Wochen aus der Reha-Klinik in der ich seit mitte Februar war entlassen wurd und sich bei mir zu Hause dann doch einige Probleme ergeben haben mit denen ich so nicht gerechnet habe hatte ich leider aus für die Beantwortung von Threads keine Zeit für meinen Blog.
Vorraussichtlich werden ich diese entweder morgen oder übermorgen endlich fortführen. Heute allerdings sieht mein Tagesplan etwas shr Tutorials.de-entfernt aus ...
Alle die weiterhin an diesem Projekt interessiert sind und auch schon ihre eigenen Weiterentwicklungen gebastelt haben möchte ich hiermit wieder einladen konstruktiv an diesem Projekt mitzuwirken und eventuelle Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Kritikn zu äußern.

Persönlich habe ich bereits ein fertiges Spiel welches aber sehr unübersichtlich geworden ist und auch nicht so funktioniert wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Ich habe es in zwei Tagen schnell zusammengezimmert da ich noch vor meinem Entlassungstag damals es bei meinen Freunden präsentieren wollte. Das natürlich "schnell schnell" maximal funktionieren kann und Source-mäßig kein gutes Bild liefert will ich mit euch noch einmal da ansetzen wo ich im Blog aufgehört habe. Auch hoffe ich auf Hilfe beim NetCode da dieser zur Zeit zwar funktioniert aber selbst im LAN eine Latenz von satten 3 Sekunden hat ... was für mich völlig unverständlich ist.

Also dann bis hoffentlich morgen im Blog =D


----------

